# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

Good evening everyone! 

With July now less than a week away, it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Buckfont, whose selection *IGR* has achieved a 27.08% return so far during June. Derty is currently in second place with *AVO*, just behind the leader with a 26.70% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is nulla nulla whose entry *MQA* has returned 17.07%. 

The stock tipping competition has a new sponsor this month, *Forex Capital Trading*. 

*Forex Capital Trading* was founded by an experienced mix of bankers, venture capitalists, internet experts and specialists in foreign exchange trading. They offer competitive fixed spreads, personalized 24 hour assistance from their highly professional Forex analysts and the most user-friendly free Forex platform available on the market today. Access the platform from any computer anytime! Visit *Forex Capital Trading* today and open an account account in minutes with as little as $100!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Wednesday, June 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## derty (25 June 2010)

GOA for me this month Joe, if they have some good numbers from their sampling PNG it may do well.


----------



## nulla nulla (25 June 2010)

*ELD* for me this month please Joe


----------



## springhill (25 June 2010)

HDG thanks


----------



## explod (25 June 2010)

OGC thanks Joe


----------



## Buckfont (25 June 2010)

KGL thankyou Joe


----------



## JimBob (25 June 2010)

RHM again for me - drilling results should be released at Narracoota next month.  Searching for copper/gold similar to Sandfire resources.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 June 2010)

BDM thanks Joe

jonno spotted a bullish hoorami pattern coupled with the white gordoza candle which he assures me means that its a dead cert this month


----------



## Boyou (25 June 2010)

CCC for me again,please Joe .....the wheels grind slowly...


----------



## TheAbyss (25 June 2010)

FKP again thanks


----------



## lemontree (25 June 2010)

ISF thanks!


----------



## So_Cynical (25 June 2010)

*MRE* - Minara

Trading at the bottom of its range...no debt, 300+ mill in cash and making 2 million a week....i brought a few today.


----------



## Sdajii (25 June 2010)

EKA for me, please


----------



## jbocker (26 June 2010)

GRK thanks Joe


----------



## akkopower (26 June 2010)

ndo for me thanks


----------



## Muschu (26 June 2010)

PNA please


----------



## drillinto (26 June 2010)

TAM


----------



## Tanaka (26 June 2010)

LNG thanks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 June 2010)

TZL please


----------



## jonnycage (26 June 2010)

roc please

cheers

j c


----------



## bigdog (26 June 2010)

EXG thanks Joe


----------



## Agentm (26 June 2010)

sbr


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (26 June 2010)

*KOR* thanks mate.


----------



## easylikesunday (26 June 2010)

PXS please.


----------



## Huitzii (26 June 2010)

I will take a punt on the struggling *NOD* thanks joe


----------



## Putty7 (26 June 2010)

NGE thanks Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2010)

AUZ thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## ROE (26 June 2010)

MMX Please


----------



## accalam (27 June 2010)

NKP for me Joe. Tks.


----------



## sam76 (27 June 2010)

TON thanks


----------



## Miner (27 June 2010)

IRL for me 
Thanks


----------



## Slipperz (27 June 2010)

PRU  for me thx


----------



## Kev5940 (27 June 2010)

CTP

Good luck to all


----------



## barlau (27 June 2010)

CRK-thank you


----------



## two up (27 June 2010)

TSI for July - who knows? Cheers to all


----------



## kgee (27 June 2010)

EKM again thanks joe


----------



## Joe Blow (27 June 2010)

accalam said:


> NKP for me Joe. Tks.






Kev5940 said:


> CTP
> 
> Good luck to all






barlau said:


> CRK-thank you






two up said:


> TSI for July - who knows? Cheers to all




Please read the qualifications for entry in the first post in this thread.


----------



## davidlorn (27 June 2010)

Im in for red sky ROG


----------



## nunthewiser (27 June 2010)

lol


----------



## pixel (27 June 2010)

KIK is still free?
Then I take it this time, thanks Joe


----------



## zock_vie (28 June 2010)

BMN -  thanks Joe !


----------



## skc (28 June 2010)

SSM - you are the man!


----------



## pacestick (28 June 2010)

uns thanks joe after friday night on the nasdaq  somethings up


----------



## anderbond (28 June 2010)

RED for me thanks. AB


----------



## Sasquatch (28 June 2010)

GNS - for me thanks


----------



## Gomez Adams (28 June 2010)

TEG thank you.


----------



## jonojpsg (28 June 2010)

I'll try RAU thanks Joe


----------



## Twiddle (28 June 2010)

IFN please.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 June 2010)

CFU thanks


----------



## alf_ber (28 June 2010)

CNX is my favorit - thanks Joe


----------



## Buckfont (28 June 2010)

Why FFS cant people read rules and regulations. Beats me.


----------



## frankie_boy (29 June 2010)

Dont know what happened.. but pretty sure i put my hand up for IGR for june..

Try INP for July..


----------



## nulla nulla (29 June 2010)

Buckfont said:


> Why FFS cant people read rules and regulations. Beats me.




What share is FFS? I cant find it on the asx?


----------



## vivkom (29 June 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> 
> 4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.




you mean July 1 to July 31


----------



## Trader Paul (29 June 2010)

Hi Joe,

ABU ... let's saddle-up this one for July ..... 

many thanks

  paul


----------



## Mickel (29 June 2010)

LNC thanks Joe.


----------



## noirua (30 June 2010)

CSR - thanks Joe


----------



## happytown (30 June 2010)

AEE

xiexie ni, blow xiansheng


----------



## moses (30 June 2010)

AUT please thx


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2010)

AED please.


----------



## Bigukraine (30 June 2010)

PNO for me thanks joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 June 2010)

I'll have a shot at CYS thanks Joe .... good luck to all


----------



## craigj (30 June 2010)

RHM if the entrant Jimbob is inelligible, if not GBZ

thanks Joe


----------



## grace (30 June 2010)

BOW thanks Joe


----------

